# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا > سوال: پرداخت هزینه ازطریق تلفن همراه

## MehdiF5

سلام دوستان.من میخواستم یه برامه بنویسم که بشه با اون شارژخرید.مشکلم اینکه نمیتونم چطوری هزینه شارژوپرداخت کنم.توکتاب نوشته بودبا ای پی ای(Payment).ولی خیلی مختصروکوتاه بود نفهمیدم.از دوستان خواهش میکنم جوابمو بدن.خیلیییییییییییییییییی   ممنون میشم.باتشکر

----------

